# Can synthetic stock be shortened?



## bevills1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Can synthetic rifle stock be shortened, or is it hollow inside making it unfeasible to shorten?  I'd like to have a youth model rifle that's stainless with synthetic stock, but I can't find any and have also been unable to find any synthetic youth stocks for possible stock replacement.  The only other way I can think to obtain what I want is to purchase a youth model blue rifle with synthetic stock and a non youth stainless rifle with synthetic stock, switch stocks between the 2 rifles and then sell the blue rifle with regular stock.  That's a lot of trouble to do and may cost too much unless I could find a really good deal on a youth model so that I might resell the blue rifle at near break even.


----------



## win270wsm (Mar 23, 2008)

Do you already have the rifle?


----------



## Gun Docc (Mar 23, 2008)

most definitely the synthetic stock CAN be shortened by most any competent gunsmith 

i have shortened many with no problems


----------



## bevills1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Approximately what would be cost to shorten synthetic stock and reinstall recoil pad?  I plan to get 270, 280, 308 or 30/06 for this purpose.


----------



## grasshopper (Mar 25, 2008)

I would like to know also. Mines a rem 700 adl /.06 I got short monkey arms need 1/2 to 3/4 taken off.


----------



## Gun Docc (Mar 25, 2008)

if you use a good recoil pad such as a limbsaver or similar then the cost would run around $50 or so including the pad and shortening to the desired L.O.P.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 25, 2008)

Just buy some of those arm extension thingies.
People keep sticking them out of their car windows when my wife drives. I guess then think she needs them more than they do, seeing how bad of a driver she is.
But I might shorten the middle finger on them; just because it might get in the way when trying to pull the trigger. LOL


----------



## clearview (Apr 13, 2008)

I have shortened a synthetic on a savage model 112 gun I have by 1/2". I also have done it on a Bell & Carlson stock. The stock itself is hollow to an extent. Where the butt pad is attached to the stock has 2 little like pillars that are still there when you cut that amount off. You just put the srews back in the same place. The only thing you have to do is belt sand on the butt pad to make it smaller, because of where the pad's outside edges meet the stock, the stock is now smaller. (Also belt sand the butt pad when it's off the gun)


----------

